# A.M. Ikodomia Ltd builders in Limassol.....are they any good?



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

We are looking for builders to start (or at least in the next year) to sort out a build for us and have seen A.M. Ikodomia Ltd based in Limassol and they sound pretty good. 
Has anyone got any info, good or bad, on them as to whether they are good enough to use as a company and wont run off half way through the project?

Look forward to some positive comments


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

We were given a quote about 18months ago from this company for a build in Polemi. Last week we asked for an up to date price as the market has fluctuated alot in the last couple of years as we all know, and have now been told that they cannot help us due to the 'location'?

They will not give us an answer (ignoring us now) as to why they could help previously but cannot now. They are based in Limosol and Nicosia so its not like they are in the northen side.

Does anyone in Cyprus possibly know if any thing has happened over there recently that may have done this or have we had had a 2nd lucky escape with dodgy builders?

Nothing else we can think of is different from our end and are curious.

Thank you

Kim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> We were given a quote about 18months ago from this company for a build in Polemi. Last week we asked for an up to date price as the market has fluctuated alot in the last couple of years as we all know, and have now been told that they cannot help us due to the 'location'?
> 
> They will not give us an answer (ignoring us now) as to why they could help previously but cannot now. They are based in Limosol and Nicosia so its not like they are in the northen side.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this company but if they suddenly don't want to know you it sounds a little bit iffy. Why give you a quote in the first place, they must have know the location at the time. 
You will probably be better off using a Paphos based builder.

Veronica


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

yes thet did the know the location right from the start. we also think it sounds strange Veronica. they do steel frame builds and even sent us a dvd of their work etc.
never mind. will meet with you and meet your builder like we said we would. just nice to get a few different quotes tho but never mind.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If they are not interested then no point chasing the whys with them, clearly they lack professionalism.

I can however recommend these guys EcoTek Green Living - Eco Friendly Affordable Structural Insulated Panel Homes - HOME


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> If they are not interested then no point chasing the whys with them, clearly they lack professionalism.
> 
> I can however recommend these guys EcoTek Green Living - Eco Friendly Affordable Structural Insulated Panel Homes - HOME


Their projects look very nice but again they seem to build in Limassol and we have found with Limassol companies they don't want to travel to Paphos to do building.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Their projects look very nice but again they seem to build in Limassol and we have found with Limassol companies they don't want to travel to Paphos to do building.


With the current economy I would be surprised if they think they can afford to turn away business like that. A 40 minute drive is nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have friends in Polemi who have recently completed their house build. I believe they were very happy with the builders. If you would like to be put in touch, let me know.

Pete


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know a builder who is both trustworthy and respected. On top of that he is very professional and I would go nowhere else. He has done some pretty flash stuff for very wealthy clients too. If you want and there is a way of sending your number to him I will do so for you.. I don't want him hassled with tons of calls cos of me. j


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

A builder who is hassled with tons of calls in this economy, he must be good!


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

zin said:


> A builder who is hassled with tons of calls in this economy, he must be good!


Thanks for the inputs everyone, will contact you nearer the time for names or number swops as several quotes is good


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> With the current economy I would be surprised if they think they can afford to turn away business like that. A 40 minute drive is nothing in the grand scheme of things.


Its a 40 minute drive from Limassol to the outskirts of Paphos then a further 25 -30 minutes to Polemi. I have found that builders don't want to travel that far and if they do then they make sure they charge maximum bucks to do it. We have found in the past that Limassol builders are happy enough to travel to the east side of Paphos but not to the villages on the West and North of Paphos.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I wouldn't use anyone else and yes he is.. honesty and professionalism are very rare commodities these days.. as a lot of people would confirm. In general terms it seems to me that too many people who learn how to mix a bucket of cement (not always properly) call themselves builders..


----------

